# 95 240 SE Good Price?



## Maxto240 (Jul 11, 2004)

Whats up guys? This is my first post and i was wondering if you all could help me out on this one. A friend of mine is selling his 1995 240SX SE w/ 130000 miles on it for 4500. It is a good car and looks awesome. It has a few upgrades like INJEN CAI and exhaust and those type of things. My only big concern is that even tho it is an SE, it is 4 bolt. Any ideas?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

if it's a 4 lug, then it's not an SE. and that price is a little high. 4grand at the most.


----------



## Maxto240 (Jul 11, 2004)

Well ive seen them for 6 and he said that the guy told him since it was an early 95 240 SE that they may have been hold overs from 94s


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

he's full of shit then. the mods done probably mean that the car was abused and raced. that lowers the price. 4grand at the most.


----------



## Maxto240 (Jul 11, 2004)

93blackSER said:


> he's full of shit then. the mods done probably mean that the car was abused and raced. that lowers the price. 4grand at the most.


Woah there, calm down man I know the guy who is selling it personally and he wouldnt lie to me. If he isnt telling the truth now, he was never told the truth in the first place.


----------



## nicholas_brueningsen (Apr 5, 2003)

the early 95 se still had the 4 bolt rims. check the sticker inside the drivers side door if the car was built in 94 then it can be an se with 4 bolt rims. if the car was built after 3/95 then he really is full of shit and it is just badged as an se. i see that alot on cars in the midwest.


----------



## Smack'snissan (Dec 10, 2005)

*You can never get ripped off if you enjoy what you buy .*

I paid 2000 for my 95 SE , it has five lugs . It appears to be made late in the year in 95 . Before I purchased this one I looked at another SE that had 4 lugs .(95) It wasn't the reason I didn't buy ,just noticed it . You can check the tags on the door frame and see what month it was made in . Also you can tell by VIN . But best guess is , the guy is 100% telling the truth . I always say this , you should always buy the car for what you think it's worth . If you feel the engine is strong enough , the looks fit you well for 4500 , then you got a good deal . I feel like I stole my car , it's turning out to be a dream , except for the darn door sticking on me . Does anyone know where to get a door latch for less then 100 bucks . I could use some Door panels also if anyone wants to get rid of some look me up . Once I get my oil leaks and power steering corrected , I going with lambo doors , and a invader body kit . Then I'll check out turbo . later fellas .


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

the 4 lug thing was just a mixup that happened. some SE's came with 5 lug, some didn't. mine was made in 94, but it has 5 lug.


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

I have a 94 manufacturor date for my SE and its 5 lug, the canadiens have messed up SE's. Regardless its not worth it


----------

